# Heat vs. Pistons (3-22-06, 8:00 ET)



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >
Wednesday March 22nd, 2006 
8:00 (ESPN, SunSports)










Miami Heat
(45-22)

vs.









Detroit Pistons
(53-13)
*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron



*Online Radio:*


</center>


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

This is going to be a very tough game for the Heat.

The Heat has lost 6 of its past 7 at Detroit. The Pistons are an NBA-best 29-2 at home this season. Miami is playing its 4th game in 5 nights and Shaquille O`Neal is listed as questionable for tonights game due to his thumb injury. 

Lets see if our guys got a bit too complacent playing these soft teams or are actually pumped up to play the Pistons. We need everybody to step up their game and we cant have another disapperaing act from James Posey.

This is another Nationally televised game. From my knowledge, overall we havent performed well on National TV.

It seems the odds are against us.

If Shaq does not play, im not feeling too optimistic.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

gio30584 said:


> This is going to be a very tough game for the Heat.
> 
> The Heat has lost 6 of its past 7 at Detroit. The Pistons are an NBA-best 29-2 at home this season. Miami is playing its 4th game in 5 nights and Shaquille O`Neal is listed as questionable for tonights game due to his thumb injury.
> 
> ...


Me neither, but we know that this team is capable of anything when they're properly focused.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

This should be a good game if Shaq plays ,I hope he plays if he doesnt it just will be boring...
And Yeah we want revenge for that 15 or 17 point comeback.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm gonna be at the game....I'll get some pics posted after I get back tonight


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm gonna be at the game....I'll get some pics posted after I get back tonight


you lucky ****! LOL

alrright, S_D repping the Heat @ the Palace!

good luck man, those detroit fans are rowdy


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm gonna be at the game....I'll get some pics posted after I get back tonight


Thats right the Diesel is hookin me up with some heat gear so i can get heckled with him. Bring on the hate!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LETS GO HEAT! Statement game baby! nfire:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

It's March, but for once I'm planning on devoting all my basketball being in on an NBA game. This is a preview of the ECF in most of our books, and I think both will bring it. Wade is coming off a 35 point showing against Minny...now let's hope he can back it up.

BTW: battle of the two best guard combo's in the L.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Pressure's on Detroit this time.

Miami's on its 4th game in 5 nights, the big two are a bit banged up, and the Heat have already been playing well (albeit not against great competition, but Detroit hasn't played as well against similar competition).

If the Heat lose, it's fatigue, and there's still one more meeting left this season. If they win, big win!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Also, what we need to do is stop Sheed at any cost. He's the Dirk of the east, he's tall and can hurt you down on the block, but then can step out and drain the three like he was taking a lay-up.

As far as Big Ben goes(assuming Shaq laces them up), we should have no fear of his offensive play. But we all know Ben can change the game on D, heck, this season in a game had had 0(maybe 1) points, but 17 boards.

Prince is hit-or-miss IMO on the offensive end. He'll work Posey, Wade, etc. too the bone, and won't give us anything.

Billups/Rip....no need to explain. If you play soft on them, they'll go hard on you.

Their bench is not as deep as ours in my book. Think back to the last game against them...Sheed nor Ben nor McDysse could even hang with Shaq, it wasn't even close.

This game will be won down on the blocks. The Pistions will definitly pound it down to Ben if Shaq isn't playing....but atleast we have Zo. If Shaq plays and he's anywhere close to 100%, he should be set to score, if not we can count on Zo and U down low. This should be a good one....


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

The Heat are definately in a better position here. 

If they lose, well Detroit is supposed to win at home and they are at the end of a road trip on the 2nd game in 2 days. 

If they win, it's huge.


----------



## DiceMoney (Mar 4, 2006)

If Shaq don't play I don't like my odds. I hope the other guys came pumped up for a big game. That was some pathetic display of complacency last night, by most players till the end. Only guy was Wade and Walker down the end. Lets go for the troats.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

F! Detroit!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Phew, Shaq is suited up.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Arg. U's messed up twice now, but still a pretty good start for the Heat.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow, Zo is such a bad guy. I mean, he takes his own time out to spend time with others who have kidney sickness...jeez, now I know why everyone calls him egotistical and a horrible person.

end sarcasm.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dang man Zo down, you could see the effect of his presence too, DANG!!! His def was taking a toll!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

this isnt looking good..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade: 0 points
Heat lead: 11 points

I think we're making a statement...


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

35-22 in the 2nd... nice start, and Wade is 0-4! If he steps it up and we keep playing at this level, it's over.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Zo is done for the night....ouch.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Refs were wayyyyy to late on that call


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Great half for Miami, despite several mis-cues on offense. Defensively they were solid, but it's a shame that Zo will probably miss the rest of the game


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man im concerned about Zo, im wondering how long hes out for, i remember he sat out a few games ago with an injury to his leg also, i believe it was teh same injury, imnot sure if it was the same leg, we ovbously need Alonzo Mourning not just for this game, but for the season and so on.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Other then that last layup, Wade is playing this game like last years horiffic game 1, hes missed a few layups which normally are easy dunks/layups for him..

Fall 7. Stand 8.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

just got home.....liking the score, but I read zo got hurt....what happened to him?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> just got home.....liking the score, but I read zo got hurt....*what happened to him?*


Strained (right?) calf. Done for the game.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Boo, Dwyane's having an off-night, but at least he's trying to get his teammates involved. I'm happy with the 7 assists, but the 5 turnovers so far, dayum.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ref just screwed us big time...... rip should be out of the game.....an *obvious* charge


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq: 3 Fouls
Wade: 4 fouls

...where's Zo when you need him?


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Walker was in there too long. Posey should've been in there for defense.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Vintage detroit, it happens every time we play em, were ahead adn stuff, but then when u look at teh score in the fourth w/ few min to go here comes detroit, happens every time every time...Where are you Dwyane??


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dwyane is not penetratign, i am very dissapointed.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I know there are defensive rules not allowing a player to bump another all the way up court....


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I know there are defensive rules not allowing a player to bump another all the way up court....


No. There are not. That's called defense.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we always play the games close vs really good teams, but have trouble closing out teams...... same thing every time. Detroit knows how to play in the 4th, and the Heat struggle


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Mike luvs KG said:


> No. There are not. That's called defense.


its called a foul....bumps= contact=foul, but as a detroit fan you wouldnt know.....kind of like that offensive foul no call right there


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

alright, another close game loss. Got outplayed in the 4th again. Pistons have 2 losses all year at home and we are going to have to beat them in the playoffs at the Palace if we want to make our first finals appearance. Its going to be extremely tough vs this terrific team


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

this loss doesn't bother me. it really doesn't mean much until the playoffs. 
i would have liked to see derek anderson in there. the game changed once j-will got his 3rd foul. payton and walker weren't good, especially walkers defense on sheed. the pass to himself and the 4 airballs but thats nothing new.
why wasnt udonis in there in the 4th quarter? he was rebounding like an animal in the 1st half.
oh yeah and wade stunk it up too.. can't let him slide


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow, we played like trash in the second half. But we have to take in part our Zo-lessness and our less than 100% Wade. But the Pistons played great.

Atleast Shaq was on his game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade did not show up tonight.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> its called a foul....*bumps= contact=foul*, but as a detroit fan you wouldnt know.....kind of like that offensive foul no call right there


You realize if they did call the game like that everybody would foul out mid way through the 2nd quarter...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Brian said:


> You realize if they did call the game like that everybody would foul out mid way through the 2nd quarter...


Man the pistons or so cheap, their liek the pats of Bbball, they push and bump while you bring the ball up, and then when they dotn get a call their way MR RASHEEED steps up and gets a technical..


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Well, they played well for most of the game. The Pistons really just caught fire toward the end.

I hate making excuses, but why in the *hell* did the NBA schedule such a highly-rated game on the 4th game in 5 nights for the Heat?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Brian said:


> You realize if they did call the game like that everybody would foul out mid way through the 2nd quarter...



the new rules of the nba doesnt allow for perimeter defenders to hackle and bump offensive players..... guess these rules havent hit the motor city. Not suprising since they get called for the least fouls in the nba

and also, because I dont like 1 call it doesnt mean I dont think Detroit outplayed us. People always think that with me for some reason. Its a game thread, I say what I think at the time. Just clearing that up now


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

i dont know about you guys but im pist off, we played 42 min of basketball all of those up untill there wwas 6 min left in the game.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

It was wierd how Detroit plays like absolute garbage in the first half and then Miami does in the second half. I don't necessarly agree that this wasn't huge for Miami. They aren't going to have hc in the ECF so they are going to have to win a game or two in Detroit. I think with a win Miami would have proved to themselves they can win in Detroit. Anyways its looking like another 7 game series in the ECF. Hopefully Zo is going to be okay.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

it stinks when you play the pistons you are going against two opponenets the pistons and the refs..


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> the new rules of the nba doesnt allow for perimeter defenders to hackle and bump offensive players..... guess these rules havent hit the motor city. Not suprising since they get called for the least fouls in the nba
> 
> and also, because I dont like 1 call it doesnt mean I dont think Detroit outplayed us. People always think that with me for some reason. Its a game thread, I say what I think at the time. Just clearing that up now


Thats fine but refs still give certain players respect. I don't know if you were talking about when Hunter was guarding Wade but Hunter is considered one of the better perimeter defenders in the league plus he is a veteran so he isn't going to be called for many fouls like that. In fact I think Rip gets away with a lot less then Hunter does.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Brian said:


> Thats fine but refs still give certain players respect. I don't know if you were talking about when Hunter was guarding Wade but Hunter is considered one of the better perimeter defenders in the league plus he is a veteran so he isn't going to be called for many fouls like that. In fact I think Rip gets away with a lot less then Hunter does.


Ahh they all foul, like i said the pistons are more liek an XFL team...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> it stinks when you play the pistons you are going against two opponenets the pistons and the refs..


its not that they call it one sided (pretty fair all around), but they call a different game with a set of rules different from when we are facing all other teams it seems

a lot more fouls are not called, and for the heat team who lives off getting the other team in foul trouble and getting to the line, the inconsistency from when we play other teams compared to the Pistons just hurts

Pistons are physical as hell and commit the least fouls. I have no clue how


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> it stinks when you play the pistons you are going against two opponenets the pistons and the refs..


Again Detroit is considered one of the better defensive teams in the NBA and they are at home so its natural we are going to get some calls. Although I don't see a reason to complain. Shaq elbowed Ben in the face that was a no call and there was a phantom call on Sheed near the end of the game when he blocked Shaq's shot.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

It was nothing to do with respect or keeping players in the game.

It's just not illegal.

Hand checking is illegal. You can't slip a hand down onto a guys waste anymore. But there is absolutely nothing wrong with impeding a guy with your chest when you are pressuring him on defense, in fact, it is what you are SUPPOSED to do. If Dwyane Wade is bringing the ball up the floor, and Hunter is hounding him, keeping his feet moving and taking contact with his chest there is nothing about that that is a foul.

Now I see why people complain so much about Pistons defense. They just don't know the rules.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Its sad to me one only one player really comes out to play the game for your team, the only player that showed up tonight was Shaq, and to tell you the truth i am still stunned by the way Wade played tonight, probably one of his bad games, i think Flip Saunders makes a good pt when he says when ever your seeing the pistons play they are always playing the same way whether there up by 30 or down by 1. They have that championship poise, and let me say oen thing, for us to even make the finals this year we have to go through Detroit since they're the defending ECF champs, so we gotta find a way to get over that championship poise.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

sunshine crew said zo tore the calf muscle and out indefinitly (probably till playoffs, maybe longer)


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Mike luvs KG said:


> It was nothing to do with respect or keeping players in the game.
> 
> It's just not illegal.
> 
> ...


So your saying evertime "SHEED" complains is b/c he doesnt no the rules?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Brian said:


> Again Detroit is considered one of the better defensive teams in the NBA and they are at home so its natural we are going to get some calls. Although I don't see a reason to complain. Shaq elbowed Ben in the face that was a no call and there was a phantom call on Sheed near the end of the game when he blocked Shaq's shot.


Good eyes, you can clearly see Ben hit Shaq in the neck on the first call. And the second call wasn't even on Rasheed, it was on McDyess, because he hit Shaq's arm.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

just horrible news right there......20x more important then the game


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> sunshine crew said zo tore the calf muscle and out indefinitly (probably till playoffs, maybe longer)


wow what a day.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> just horrible news right there......20x more important then the game


thast a double whammy.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> sunshine crew said zo tore the calf muscle and out indefinitly (probably till playoffs, maybe longer)


dude are you sure?????


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> dude are you sure?????


I heard it....pretty sure I heard it right

they said reports are he tore it and out indefinately. Then added its a good thing playoffs are 5 weeks away. Beleive me, I wish I heard it wrong


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

If they can play defense the way they did tonight (hopefully with a healthy Zo), Miami will be fine.

They played great basketball for 46 minutes, lost a key defensive player which messed up their rotation, Wade had an off-night (fatigue had to play at least as big a part in it as the Pistons' defense on him)...

And they were still in it for most of the game, in Detroit. 

I really don't think that they have much more to work on than minor adjustments to beat this team. They're right there every time.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

and thats whyyyy wee didnt trade Doliac.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> sunshine crew said zo tore the calf muscle and out indefinitly (probably till playoffs, maybe longer)


WOW. This makes Detroit's health streak even more amazing. This could have happened to any player on any team. But never seems to happen to the Pistons.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> WOW. This makes Detroit's health streak even more amazing. This could have happened to any player on any team. But never seems to happen to the Pistons.


Yeah there medical trainers so lucky, talk about a free ride..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> WOW. This makes Detroit's health streak even more amazing. This could have happened to any player on any team. But never seems to happen to the Pistons.


like dribbling the ball and tearing a muscle in your ribs

like having somebody run into your thigh and cause a deep bruise

f*ck, when things are looking so good, something goes wrong. Freak injuries are a bit*h, and the Pistons havent had a player miss a damn game all year. Its insane


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> its not that they call it one sided (pretty fair all around), but they call a different game with a set of rules different from when we are facing all other teams it seems
> 
> a lot more fouls are not called, and for the heat team who lives off getting the other team in foul trouble and getting to the line, the inconsistency from when we play other teams compared to the Pistons just hurts
> 
> Pistons are physical as hell and commit the least fouls. I have no clue how


Its amazing how much they complain over EVERY call. Rip hamilton rapes wade all night. Wade gets tripped 3 times and all that came out of it was ONE offensive foul on wade. I had no idea where that one came from, esp cos rip was holding him the 5 seconds before. 


As for the game, its what I expected. I liked the defensive intensity early. But this team cant play 4 road games in 5 nights. Too many old guys. This game was ALOT like the Cavs game where we finished up the same kind of trip. Both 2nd halves were just laughable. I thought Riley was terrible tonight. Hes gotta get the andersons some minutes...instead he shorted the bench and the team was dead in the last 9 minutes. Payton is worn out and Riley is being way too loyal giving him the minutes he gets
That news about Zo is devastating if true. Doleac sucks and shaq cant play more than 35 minutes a night. Sometimes I cant believe the luck of this franchise.... Then I see the pistons who havent lost a starter all year, AND always seem to face teams with sig injuries. As a franchise we just dont have the luck to make it to the finals.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Unreal... This is completely unreal.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> If they can play defense the way they did tonight (hopefully with a healthy Zo), Miami will be fine.
> 
> They played great basketball for 46 minutes, lost a key defensive player which messed up their rotation, Wade had an off-night (fatigue had to play at least as big a part in it as the Pistons' defense on him)...
> 
> ...


yeah i was encouraged by the first half...and I told my buddy that we would lose the game (and probably not cover). I dont think this game says that much. Pistons beat a tired old heat team playing their 4th game in 5 nights who had to switch time zones for each game i think.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Heat played like a typical team playing in its 4th game in 5 nights. Their adrenaline carried them through the 1st half. Then as the adrenaline wore off, fatigue set in. The shots that the Heat contested in the 1st half, were not contested in the 2nd half and against Detroit, uncontested jump shots are like lay-ups. It doesnt help being short-handed for two nights in a row either.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

"Bad news. Alonzo Mourning will be out for a while. Coach Pat Riley said the seeming innocuous injury Mourning sustained in the second quarter is a torn calf muscle. That not only leaves the balance of the regular season in question for the veteran center, but the April 22 start of the postseason, as well. "That injury is not very good,'' the Heat coach said. Center Shaquille O'Neal said he heard Mourning would miss two to four weeks."


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

That's not too bad. He shouldn't miss any playoff games on that timetable and, knowing the kind of person Zo is, I wouldn't even be surprised if he came back earlier than that. Maybe this will even teach the team to develop a better defensive disposition instead relying on him to bail them out so often.

The team should be alright, but I find it suspicious that Zo would get injured the same day that announcements of Amare Stoudemire and Jermaine O'Neal returning were made...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> "Bad news. Alonzo Mourning will be out for a while. Coach Pat Riley said the seeming innocuous injury Mourning sustained in the second quarter is a torn calf muscle. That not only leaves the balance of the regular season in question for the veteran center, but the April 22 start of the postseason, as well. "That injury is not very good,'' the Heat coach said. *Center Shaquille O'Neal said he heard Mourning would miss two to four weeks.*"


I hope whoever gave that information to Shaq is right.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> That's not too bad. He shouldn't miss any playoff games on that timetable and, knowing the kind of person Zo is, I wouldn't even be surprised if he came back earlier than that. Maybe this will even teach the team to develop a better defensive disposition instead relying on him to bail them out so often.
> 
> The team should be alright, but I find it suspicious that Zo would get injured the same day that announcements of Amare Stoudemire and Jermaine O'Neal returning were made...


Those kind of injuries nag. Plus they wont know how bad it really is until they get some pictures of the muscle. Amare and Jermaine are alot younger than zo...not to mention that the meds he takes for his kidney aren't exactly the best for healing quickly. Im VERY VERY worried about this injury. We can probably get out of the first round without zo, but the 2nd might get testy. We cant beat the pistons without him healthy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We probably won't need Zo to get passed the 1st round but it certainly would make that 1st round alot easier.

Hopefully, he'll be alright come playoff time. I just hope that he's able to come back for the playoffs fully healed.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> Those kind of injuries nag. Plus they wont know how bad it really is until they get some pictures of the muscle. Amare and Jermaine are alot younger than zo...not to mention that the meds he takes for his kidney aren't exactly the best for healing quickly. Im VERY VERY worried about this injury. We can probably get out of the first round without zo, but the 2nd might get testy. We cant beat the pistons without him healthy.


Good points. 

Oh, and I'm not comparing him to Amare and Jermaine, obviously. Their injuries were a lot more severe.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we all saw how a thigh bruise during the regular season played a huge part in our fate last season....this injury is more serious than that one, so there is a reason to be very very concerned

f***. I just want to start Anderson, Anderson, Kopono, Simien, Barron the rest of the season. Injuries make such a big difference, and this heat team has no luck in this area whatsoever


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's not luck, it's age.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

myst said:


> It's not luck, it's age.


lets not forget wade tore/pulled a rib muscle last year doing a crossover dribble. He is young and was healthy all year last year

all these injuries are freak injuries. We have so many of them while some teams have had their starters miss no games the last year and a half.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Just terrible. What were we up by 12 at the half? How do you not go to Shaq down the stretch when he clearly wanted the ball. We did everything opposite in the 2nd half of what got us a comfortable lead in the 1st half. Freaking chokejob. I don't know where Wade was tonight. Either his wrist is still hurting or we've found someone who can stop him by the name of Richard Hamilton.

And why the hell aren't we seeing Simien? Is there a reason he is getting no minutes, especially now with a hurt Zo. Obviously Riley has no faith in Doleac since he didnt play a single minute tonight. I guess the same can be said for Simien. I can understand why you might not want to put Doleac in. But why not Simien? Every time this guy sees minutes he produces. Why not reward him for doing so? I don't understand it. Simien should be our third option.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Heated said:


> Just terrible. What were we up by 12 at the half? How do you not go to Shaq down the stretch when he clearly wanted the ball. We did everything opposite in the 2nd half of what got us a comfortable lead in the 1st half. Freaking chokejob. I don't know where Wade was tonight. Either his wrist is still hurting or we've found someone who can stop him by the name of Richard Hamilton.


Wade is worn down...he plays 40+ minutes a night where he gets whipped around. It seems like every night its on his shoulders to get a win. Tonight he looked like a different player. He wasnt even arguing ball calls like he usually does. He was missing a lot of shots at the rim and I think he spend the last of his energy chasing Rip around. They played him very aggressively and he just didnt have his higher gears goign to night. I wish riley woulda given him more time on chauncey and let derek anderson chase Rip. In the NBA i guess fatigue isnt an excuse, but I didnt think Riley coached a tired team well tonight. All in all, I dont think this game is too telling of anything other than what we already know...(too many old guys on the team) the zo injury is quite demoralizing though.


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Dwyane was shut down tonight.
Shaq had a good game with 27 points and 10 rebounds.
Zo will be out for a while, but at least we got Michael Doleac to back Shaq up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq Diesel


















D-Wade









Halftime









Evidence of Great Officiating: Heat 23 Fouls < Pistons 13 Fouls


A little insight on Zo:
He's in a cast and on crutches. He's going to be evaluated tommorow to find out the extent of the injury. Right now, it doesn't look great.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

well, cant say much about this game. did not watch it.

The News on Zo really hurts.

this loss wasnt shocking to me whatsoever.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Shaq Diesel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your name is being called in the thread where Lebron made the game winning shot tonight


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

GoDWade said:


> your name is being called in the thread where Lebron made the game winning shot tonight


yeah thats true...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> yeah thats true...


 I've already posted....you know your a Cleveland fan when you celebrate LeBron hitting a game-winner for the 1st time in 3 years like it's winning the super bowl. That's how bad Cleveland sports really is......


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Pistons did what they had to do and take advantage of a fatigued Heat. simple as that


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

First off, I expect to see both these teams in the ECF. Second off I hope zo gets healthy and the rest of the team stays healthy (well shaq is only ever kind of healthy, but you get me).

Pistons played the waiting game last night. They knew miami would be tired and just kept chipping away making sure wade didn't get off. 
Rip did a great job of staying with him tonight. A much better matchup for us than leaving tayshaun on him.

Miami needn't complain about the calls. The only person who attacked the rack for your team tonight was shaq. Wade looked like he didn't even want the ball by the second half (that one falling out of bounds three he had when the clock was at 1 was pretty sweet though).
The real reason miami lost was A. Fatigue B. Antoine Walker(i can't help giggling when he starts chucking) C. Not dumping the ball to shaq at all in the 4th D. Dwayne not going into the paint E. Shaq not being able to help on the pick and pops

Face it the nba schedule is brutal, and will always be brutal. The pistons have the most back to backs of anyone this year. Why they scheduled miami in detroit for their 4th in 5? I dunno. Why'd they schedule detroit in dallas for their 4th in 5? Its all about fitting em in where they can. Which is why a large percentage of the losses good teams rack up is on back to backs where the schedule bites em.

See you in a few weeks.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> It's not luck, it's age.


its both


----------

